# C. lueddemanniana var. coerulea 'Gran Blue Heaven' AM/AOS



## eaborne (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is a rare and highly sought after coerulea lueddemanniana. This clone usually carries two to three flowers at 18.1 cm/7.1 inches NS with excellent coerulea color for a species. I got this division from Ervin Granier before he died.













I especially love the lip.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Spectacular! Great growing.


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, man oh man! I LOVE that! Bravo!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks lovely. Would love to see it under natural light.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 1, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Would love to see it under natural light.



Sure. Here it is in the greenhouse.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2015)

It is very beautiful.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 2, 2015)

Om...! :drool: What a precious thing :drool: !!!!! (meaning orchid plant and blooms here ) !! Jean

Any tips for bringing lueddemanniana to flower!??


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2015)

Lovely!

Ramon


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 2, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 2, 2015)

Ohh fantastic


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2015)

that's a fantastic one!!! and probably the best I've seen... 

Have you thought about selfing it?


----------



## Wendy (Mar 2, 2015)

Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Om...! :drool: What a precious thing :drool: !!!!! (meaning orchid plant and blooms here ) !! Jean
> 
> Any tips for bringing lueddemanniana to flower!??



Thank you all!
Yes, very bright light and fertilize well when actively growing!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you!!!! Maybe more fert. then for me !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice...my favorite of the species!


----------

